# AUSTIN | Projects & Construction



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Tarlton 360 Townhomes* statrt date mid 2013












> Phase 1 of the Tarlton 360 project, which include the construction of 86 townhomes, Phases 2 and 3, which include 140 condominiums in 2 buildings and a office tower. Timeline build out 10 yrs.


http://www.statesman.com/news/busin...elopment-near-barton-creek-square-woul/nRsSq/ 2010 article.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* UT Engineering Education & Research Center * Proposed 










http://texasexes.org/involved/advocacy.aspx


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* $150M to be spent on ABIA *












> Austin-Bergstrom International Airport’s consolidated rental car facility was expected to clear an important hurdle on Jan. 17. The City Council was widely expected to approve the $150 million bond issue that would finance construction.
> 
> The proposed rental car facility would increase public parking at the airport by about 800 spaces and provide a separate parking structure for the rental cars at ABIA.


http://m.bizjournals.com/austin/print-edition/2013/01/18/150m-to-be-spent-on-abia.html?r=full


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Proposed Science Center for Southwestern University Georgetown, TX *









http://www.southwestern.edu/giving/sciences/



> By Beth Wade January 15, 2013
> 
> On Jan. 14, Southwestern University received a $1 million challenge grant from the J.E. and L.E. Mabee Foundation in Tulsa, Okla., for construction of a new science center. The university must raise $1 million in matching funds by the end of 2013. “In the coming months, we will visit with and formally apply to a number of foundations mostly in Texas that either have a history of supporting Southwestern or have a specific interest in science, and in effect ask them to match the Mabee challenge grant,” said Rick McKelvey, vice president for institutional advancement at Southwestern. “We are hopeful we can do that over the next six months.” If raised, the additional $1 million will bring the total funding raised to build the facility to $8 million and would allow the university to begin the first phase of construction on the project, McKelvey said. Phase 1 includes adding 23,700 square feet to the existing Fondren-Jones Science Building. McKelvey said construction could begin in late 2013 or early 2014. “[The challenge grant] is a vote of confidence in the institution and in the need for a science center,” he said. “It provides a million dollars, which obviously is a critical part in reaching $8 million, and history shows that when you go to funding sources with a challenge grant, there is heightened interest in helping the institution meet that challenge in a certain time frame.” The design for the first phase is under way, and the new space could be open to students in the 2015–16 academic year, according to a news release.


http://impactnews.com/articles/southwestern-university-gets-challenge-grant-to-build-science-center/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

More infill going on south of the river.

http://www.bizjournals.com/austin/p...-taco-cabana-site-grow-grander.html?full=true


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Zilker Park Residence* U/C









http://www.wdgarch.com/portfolio/projects/zilker-park-residences

Taken on Jan 21st.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Crane base for the new 6 story building at the Triangle. Height will be 79ft.









New crane for the new 311 Bowie tower.









Gables Park tower close to topping out.









Skyhouse Austin rising.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* STREETLIGHTS RESIDENTIAL, HUNT COS. BREAK GROUND ON APT. TOWER *












> AUSTIN, TEXAS — Affiliates of StreetLights Residential and Hunt Cos. have formed a joint venture to break ground on a 300-unit, high-rise apartment tower, located at 214 Barton Springs Road in Austin. The project's ownership group consists of Hunt Development Group LLC and Hunt Barton Springs LLC (both affiliates of Hunt Cos.), along with SLR Residential at Barton Springs LLC, an affiliate of StreetLights Residential. Austin based Rhode Partners designed the 19-story glass and brick tower. The interior of the property has been designed to emulate a boutique hotel with an expansive lobby, resort-style pool deck, fitness center and rooftop lounge. The high-rise will feature views of Lady Bird Lake, the downtown skyline, the State Capitol and the West Hills.


http://www.rebusinessonline.com/main.cfm?id=17&date=20130205&region=Texas


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Hyatt Regency Austin adding parking garage, ballroom *












> By Gary Dinges American-Statesman Staff Sunday, Feb. 3, 2013
> 
> Already one of the city’s largest hotels, the Hyatt Regency Austin is about to get even bigger.
> 
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/business/hyatt-regency-austin-adding-parking-garage-ballroo/nWC5R/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* San Marco takes small stakes in new LCRA power plant *










http://www.statesman.com/news/news/san-marcos-takes-small-stake-in-new-lcra-power-pla/nWFpT/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* B-Cycle Chosen For Austin Bike Share Program *



> The Downtown Austin Blog has confirmed that B-cycle is the bike company of choice for the new Austin Bike Share program.
> 
> DAB reported last week that three companies had submitted proposals to supply Austin Bike Share equipment. We don’t know who yet else applied, but there is some small comfort in knowing that the people in San Antonio seem quite pleased with B-cycle, where they are growing from 30 stations to 45 stations. (Check out their San Antonio rates and coverage here.) B-cycle implementation has been successful in 15 other major cities, including Denver, San Antonio, and Houston and the city aims to have the bike share program operable by late spring 2013.
> 
> ...


http://downtownaustinblog.org/2013/01/23/b-cycle-chosen-for-austin-bike-share-program/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Aerial solution to mass transit? *












> by JP Eichmiller February 7, 2013
> 
> The leaders of Round Rock are looking in a new direction—literally—for options in developing a mass-transit system to cope with the city’s expected continued growth. Rather than regurgitating traditional transit options such as trains or buses, the city’s public officials are taking an active interest in a revolutionary “aerial-based mass-transit system” that would lift users from the ground in ski lift–style gondolas and drop them off at destinations throughout town. The system is referred to as The Wire and is the brainchild of a team of planners from Frog Design, an international innovation firm with offices in 14 locations worldwide, including Austin. “Once we got into some of the design research of it and really started investigating the technology, it quickly went from an office joke to, ‘this is really plausible and really viable,’” said Michael McDaniel, principal designer at Frog Design’s Austin studio. Although unconventional, the idea of a gondola-based mass-transit system has caught the attention of Round Rock’s city leaders. Round Rock Mayor Alan McGraw recently took the time to visit Frog’s Austin office for a demonstration of the project. McGraw said he walked away from the meeting impressed by the idea and intrigued with its possibilities. “[The Wire] is a really fascinating concept when you are looking at mass transit,” McGraw said. “This is not just a Round Rock issue, this is a regional issue as [city planners] are looking at mass-transit alternatives.


http://impactnews.com/articles/aerial-solution-to-mass-transit/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Cirrus Logic poised to expand downtown campus *



> By Shonda Novak Feb. 20. 2013
> 
> Having moved into its new headquarters at Sixth and West streets just last summer, Cirrus Logic Inc. is moving forward with plans to expand its downtown Austin footprint.
> 
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/business/cirrus-logic-poised-to-expand-downtown-campusland-/nWTtT/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin invited to join 2024 Olympics bid*



> by ASHLEY GOUDEAU / KVUE News
> February 20, 2013
> 
> AUSTIN -- It is the event, that for 29 days, seems to bring the world together. When political and religious differences are forgotten and the human spirit is celebrated. And in 2024, it could be held in Austin.
> ...


http://www.kvue.com/home/Austin-joins-bid-to-host-2024-Olympics-192094341.html


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Lamar Village Redevelopment *










http://www.studio8architects.com/Lamar.htm


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* National Instruments to add 1,000 Austin jobs, invest $80 million *



> By Kirk Ladendorf American-Statesman Staff
> 
> National Instruments, a pioneering technology company in Austin, plans to invest $80 million and add 1,000 technical and engineering jobs locally over the next 10 years to serve its steadily expanding business.
> 
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/business/national-instruments-to-add-1000-austin-jobs-inves/nWWTX/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Apartment project with affordable rents planned for South Austin Goodwill site *












> By Shonda Novak American-Statesman Staff Wednesday, Feb. 27, 2013
> 
> Amid a sea of luxury apartments under construction on South Lamar Boulevard, Foundation Communities is planning an oasis of affordability — 109 inexpensive rentals in a pioneering project with Goodwill Industries of Central Texas.
> 
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/business/apartment-project-with-affordable-rents-planned-fo/nWcCM/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Old story, new chapter: Austin leads U.S. in growth among biggest metro areas *



> By Juan Castillo American-Statesman Staff
> 
> The Austin-Round Rock-San Marcos region grew faster than all large metropolitan areas in the nation last year, according to new census estimates. The news adds to the latest chapter in a familiar, long-running tale of rocketing growth for the Austin region and for Texas.
> 
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/news/...w-chapter-austin-leads-us-in-growth-am/nWs72/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* South Lamar Phase II *












> Located between Bouldin Creek and Zilker Metropolitan Park, South Lamar Phase II includes 350 residential units in Austin, Texas. This development is a 5 story wood framed, mid-density project consists of 255,000 SF of net rentable space with stunning views overlooking downtown Austin and the surrounding area. Its distinct mix of affordable floor plans averaging 400 SF address Austin’s desire for economical prices with luxury amenities. The upscale restaurants provide a unique sidewalk experience having convenient access to downtown Austin.


http://www.theprestonpartnership.com/project/south-lamar/?cat=multifamily-5-story-type-iii


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*SXSW pictures *


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

erbse said:


> I'd love to see some New Urbanism / traditionalist / neo-historicist projects from Austin, if there are any.
> 
> 
> So far it looks like if Austin is just repeating failures of the past, with huge blocks, suburbanization, malls and what not... Where's the urbanity?


??? Austin is densifying it's downtown, currently there are so many urban projects across the area where it has gotten hard to keep up.

There are at least 50 or so mixed use projects going up across the city.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The problem is the size of blocks here I mentioned. It'd be better to have smaller divided ensembles with multiple designations.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I've seen a townhouse project in #41, but it looked rather suburban.

This is what Austin could need:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...-Weg,_Townhouses.jpg#.7B.7Bint:filedesc.7D.7D



Are there any such projects?


----------



## Syndic (Apr 7, 2012)

You know, I've commented on the fact that we need smaller lots but it just goes over Americans' heads. They see a big square block and they imagine one, two, three, or four buildings at the most. Big fat square buildings, not the long, slender ones they used to build. 

The ironic thing is that Austin's most lively parts of downtown are built in the old, traditional way you describe:










But you're mistaken, erbse, in saying that we're not building "urbanity". Almost all of the buildings being built in downtown Austin are vertical mixed-use. VMU = urban. These buildings all will have shops/restaurants in their ground-floor retail. It may not be as diverse as you'd like it to be, but only a few places in America are like that. In other words, Austin is not Germany.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, you're right about the building's usability.

But it'd still be nicer if there was more "visible" diversity and urbanity, i.e. smaller lots. 

Great picture, that's what I like about some US downtowns! Sadly few of such streets are left in many city centers.


Btw: I wouldn't mind if the buildings were higher. Slender high buildings are great actually and could add a lot to Austin's cityscape.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Erbse you do bring up a good point, as Austin grows it's going to become much denser and urban. Thankfully Austin doesn't razed buildings like Dallas & Houston did.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*Great points, by several of you!* My (Illinois) hometown, also, has a knack for acquiring huge and often unnecessary tracts of land real estate to develop massive projects that isolate more than interact with the community and surroundings. I suppose the saying ' old habits die hard ' fits the scenario. In fairness to Dallas and Houston, in past decades, few U.S. cities razed MORE of their buildings for ' urban renewal ' than they kept. But, back in the era of the mall craze, that was the fashion and little interest existed for historical preservation. 

Most city administrations and developers, back then, were far more interested in razing antiquated structures and urban blight in order to make way for modern, new, structures that would ideally be competitive with (auto-oriented) suburban development. The plan wasn't as successful as many hoped for a number of reasons. Fortunately, the areas where MOST city's trendy ' Warehouse Districts ' of today exist weren't targeted for massive redevelopment. Most of that revitalization movement didn't gain, widespread, popularity in the U.S. until the 1980's.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* City announces affiliation with Smithsonian Institution *



> By Sam Womack American-Statesman Staff
> April 19, 2013
> 
> A veritable fairy godmother of priceless historical artifacts will soon be waving a magic wand in Austin’s direction.
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/news/local/city-announces-affiliation-with-smithsonian-instit/nXRjj/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* City weighs new rules to steer East Riverside growth *





















> By Shonda Novak American-Statesman Staff
> April, 23, 2013
> 
> East Riverside Drive is at a crossroads, its past and future colliding as population growth and housing demand spark new development and significant change along the key east-west road.
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/business/city-weighs-new-rules-to-steer-east-riverside-grow/nXT6Y/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Oklahoma-based technology company relocating headquarters to Austin *



> By Lori Hawkins American-Statesman Staff
> April, 24, 2013
> 
> Oklahoma-based Quantum Materials Corp. is relocating to Austin to tap into the area’s emerging nanotech and biotech industries.
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/business/oklahoma-based-technology-company-relocating-headq/nXWyQ/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* New tech conference planned for Austin *



> By Brian Gaar American-Statesman Staff
> April, 23, 2013
> 
> A new technology conference aimed at retaining Austin’s high-tech talent was announced Tuesday.
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/business/new-tech-conferenced-announced-for-the-fall/nXTnW/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* 13-story office project breaks ground in downtown Austin *












> By Shonda Novak American-Statesman Staff
> April, 24, 2013
> 
> In the first new office tower to break ground in downtown Austin in more than a decade, construction started Wednesday on the 13-story IBC Bank Plaza, the bank’s president told the American-Statesman exclusively.
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/business/13-story-office-project-breaks-ground-in-downtown-/nXW8d/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Officials break ground on ABIA rental car facility *












> April 24, 2013
> 
> AUSTIN -- A new rental car facility at Austin-Bergstrom International Airport will soon free up about 900 parking places in the garage right next to the terminal.
> 
> ...


http://www.kvue.com/news/local/Officials-break-ground-on-new-ABIA-rental-car-facility-204572701.html


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Fresh photos of Apple's Austin campus show nearly completed first building, new parking garage *



















http://appleinsider.com/articles/13...y-completed-first-building-new-parking-garage


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Tower Planned for 70 Rainey Street *












> Jude Galligan
> 
> Details are emerging for Riverside Resources’ planned multi-use tower at 70 Rainey St. across from the MACC.
> 
> ...


http://downtownaustinblog.org/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Proposed project: 3 downtown towers, one up to 65 stories *



















> BY SHONDA NOVAK
> May, 1, 2013
> 
> Two Austin developers are proposing a $500 million mixed-use project downtown that — if it happens — would change the skyline with three new towers, including a high-rise with condominiums and hotel rooms that could become Austin’s tallest building.
> ...


http://www.mystatesman.com/news/bus...ink_apr2013_statesmanstubtomystatesman_launch


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Bigger render:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Drainage issues may impact Fairmont Hotel timeline*












> May 3, 2013, 7:19am CDT
> 
> The developer of the proposed Fairmont Austin Hotel at 101 Red River St. faces an unusual situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Early notice of new tower for Austin. Details as they emerge...

*Lustre Pearl to be replaced by high-rise project*



> May 3, 2013, 11:37am CDT Updated: May 3, 2013, 2:52pm CDT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cirrus, neighborhood group reach accord on HQ expansion*









http://austinxl.com/2013/02/21/cirrus-logic-austin-hq-could-develop-into-corporate-campus/



> May 3, 2013, 5:00am CDT
> 
> Cirrus Logic Inc. has reached a preliminary agreement with a neighborhood association on a zoning case that could clear the way for expanding the company’s downtown headquarters.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice projects!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*bizjournals*



> Austin America's Top Boomtown: Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

desertpunk said:


> Early notice of new tower for Austin. Details as they emerge...
> 
> *Lustre Pearl to be replaced by high-rise project*


It's kinda sad to see Lustre Pearl go away but I wonder what the new place will look like and where the Lustre Pearl house will be moved to. Rainey Street is interesting because it's so "new" that things keep changing so much. One of the important things developers must do is make sure the trees stay in the area. I hope the new building has a vibe that is as welcoming as the building it is replacing.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* First Look at UT Medical School: New Hospital on Red River, Erwin Center Could Be Demolished *












> By Bobby Blanchard and Laura Rice, KUT News
> 
> Update: The full University of Texas System Board of Regents has voted to move forward with a plan for the future of its flagship campus – including the medical school. The plan passed without discussion.
> 
> ...


http://www.kutnews.org/post/first-l...al-red-river-erwin-center-could-be-demolished


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Imagine South Shore *












> May 06, 2013
> 
> Just across Lady Bird Lake from Downtown, the South Shore area isn’t very walkable today – but it has the potential to become a lively waterfront district. On Monday, May 13, the whole community is invited to hear John Fregonese, a nationally respected expert on sustainable development, demonstrate an innovative tool that could help inform redevelopment decision-making for the whole area, in a way that respects the river and its natural setting.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* First Phase of Green Water Construction Moving Forward? *





















> A site plan for a high-rise apartment on “Block 1” (110 San Antonio) – possibly climbing 38 stories – has been turned into City Hall for the lot just west of the Silicon Labs building.


http://downtownaustinblog.org/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

South Lamar Plaza progress









JW Marriott progress


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*The transformation on South Lamar continues*









http://www.mystatesman.com/news/bus...box_apr2013_statesmanstubtomystatesman_launch


----------



## LegitimateAnswer (May 31, 2011)

Are the city's suburbs growing or is the inner area that's growing as well? I believe that even if a city is growing, if the inner area is not growing the growth is not prolific especially for American cities.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

LegitimateAnswer said:


> Are the city's suburbs growing or is the inner area that's growing as well? I believe that even if a city is growing, if the inner area is not growing the growth is not prolific especially for American cities.


Thanks for asking...  well to put it short the whole Austin metropolitan is growing. It's expanding so fast that the outer regions of the area is being effected by the rapid growth.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Austin Boardwalk update May, 22, 2013




























http://www.statesman.com/gallery/news/local/lady-bird-lake-boardwalk-construction-052213/g9tf/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Austin vaults to No. 11 on list of biggest U.S. cities *



> BY JUAN CASTILLO
> May 22, 2013
> 
> Step aside, Indianapolis and Jacksonville. Austin is moving on up.
> ...


http://www.mystatesman.com/news/new...box_apr2013_statesmanstubtomystatesman_launch


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* 29-story office tower set to break ground downtown *












> BY SHONDA NOVAK
> May 22, 2013
> 
> The developer who brought Frost Bank Tower to Austin’s skyline is ready for the sequel.
> ...


http://www.mystatesman.com/news/business/29-story-office-tower-set-to-break-ground-downtown/nXzY4/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* New Boutique Hotel Under Construction *












> May, 9, 2013
> 
> Senior Partner, Tom Hatch, is transforming 702 San Antonio Street that is currently occupied by tenants as well as the h+uo office, into boutique hotel, The Murphy Hotel. Named after his beloved canine pet, Murphy, this is a passion project for Hatch.
> 
> The Murphy will be a unique, small hotel offering upscale accommodations to local, regional, national and international business travelers and tourists.


http://huoarchitects.com/blog/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* The Jeremiah Program is Coming to Austin! *












> April, 10, 2013
> 
> The architecturally unique prospect housing offered by the Guadalupe Neighborhood Development Corporation, Heart House, and the very progressive Jeremiah Program, will prove to be the social hub of Austin’s most successful net-zero development, as well as a welcome home for many in need.
> 
> Originally founded in Minneapolis, the Jeremiah Program is expanding into Austin, providing single mothers and their children with the support and tools they need to overcome poverty and succeed. The Jeremiah Program accommodates families with transitional housing, early childhood education, life skills training, and support for career-track education.


http://huoarchitects.com/blog/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* High-end development closer to reality *












> By Calily Bien May, 15, 2013
> 
> GEORGETOWN, Texas (KXAN) - The Summit at Rivery Park in Georgetown is inching closer to becoming reality.
> 
> ...


http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/local/williamson/high-end-development-closer-to-reality


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* The City of Austin officially launched construction May 30. *












> The City of Austin officially launched construction May 30 on the new Central Library and related improvements that include the extension of Second Street, a bridge over Shoal Creek and Shoal Creek Greenbelt improvements.
> 
> Mayor Lee Leffingwell, City Council Members, City Manager Marc Ott and other City officials broke ground at the site, 710 W. Cesar Chavez St., east of the Seaholm redevelopment. The library and nearby improvements are expected to be completed in 2016.
> 
> ...


https://austintexas.gov/news/city-begins-construction-new-central-library-shoal-creek-area-project


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* HPI Davenport West/ San Clement ll *










http://www.realestatedealsheet.com/blog/new-locations-office-and-multifamily-development


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Mansion at Judge’s Hill gets a makeover as Hotel Ella *












> By HELEN ANDERS May, 22, 2013
> 
> Mansion on Judge’s Hill is about to close for a month or so to undergo a renovation and rebranding that will renovate the rooms, add a pool and integrate the public and outdoor spaces.
> 
> ...


http://www.mystatesman.com/news/lif...udges-hill-gets-a-makeover-as-hotel-el/nXxpG/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

New rendering of 7 Rio










http://aecollab.com/v/project-detail/On-the-Boards/46/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*High profile lakeside apartment project ramps up construction*





> The high-rise apartment community under construction near South Congress Avenue and Barton Springs Road has been rebranded as The Catherine.
> 
> The 19-story building under construction just to the south of the Hyatt Regency Austin is a partnership between the Hunt Cos. Inc. of El Paso and SLR Residential, an affiliate of StreetLights Residential of Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Shake Shack is coming to south Lamar in 2014*












> Friday, October 18, 2013
> 
> The Statesman reports that Shake Shack is coming to Austin in "late 2014." The insanely popular hamburger, hot dog and custard mini-chain, operated by Danny Meyer's Union Square Hospitality Group, will open in the new Lamar Union development along with the rebuilt Alamo Drafthouse. The first Shake Shack opened in New York's Madison Square Park in 2004 and was instantly known for its epic, Franklin-level lines. The restaurant has since expanded to numerous other locations, including Philly, D.C., and Boston. The Austin location will be the first in Texas. With both In-N-Out and Shake Shack expanding to Austin in 2014, will Austin become another front in burger wars?
> 
> Matthew Odam's post for the Statesman also mentions that the Lamar complex will be home to Cantine, a new restaurant from the Asti and Fino group. Update! The full press release is now below. The Austin menu will feature Shake Shack "classics," including their "custard concretes."


http://m.austin.eater.com/archives/2...ar-in-2014.php


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

jonathaninATX said:


> *39 story tower proposed for downtown*
> 
> Mock up rendering of the tower height.
> 
> ...




Another tall one on the horizon! :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*City of Cranes*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpiperk/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Several tower cranes have been installed at Domain 7, Skyline Rio & Capitol Studios.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

New Rendering of The Fairmont.









Credit Austin Bob off SSP

Construction trailer on site with crew.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Austin's rapidly changing skyline:*


Lou Neff Point 2 by KandidKahl, on Flickr


----------



## Syndic (Apr 7, 2012)

I can't wait until Seaholm and Green Water Block 1 are built and you can no longer see the Frost Tower from this angle. I really dislike the way Frost looks, especially at night. It's too much light at the top. They need to take it down a notch so that it doesn't stand out so much. It also looks like a building you see in a small town, not a big city; essentially because that's what Austin was (a smallish town) when it was built.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Apartment tower to kick off Green Water redevelopment*












> By Shonda Novak
> Febuary 5, 2014
> 
> Construction is about to start on one of downtown’s highest-profile projects, one that will transform the former Thomas C. Green Water Treatment Plant into hundreds of apartments, offices, hotel rooms and shops.
> ...


http://www.statesman.com/news/business/apartment-tower-to-kick-off-green-water-redevelopm/ndDxT/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Site prep at the Kimber Modern*


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Fifth + West Rendering*










http://riversideresources.com/download/5thwest/5th&westboards.pdf


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Do want!


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Same, should be a great addition to the Austin skyline.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Johnathan, your Fifth + West link doesn't work. How high is it supposed to be?


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Johnathan, your Fifth + West link doesn't work. How high is it supposed to be?


Try this link: 

http://riversideresources.com/download/5thWest/5th&WestBoards.pdf


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Johnathan, your Fifth + West link doesn't work. How high is it supposed to be?


Opps I apologize about that, I was in a rush. The top floor will be 420ft. The mechanical height will top out at 450ft.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Travis County new DA Office *Start date: August 2014










http://www.newscastic.com/news/travis-county-gets-a-look-at-design-of-new-da-building-1430730/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Construction trailer & equipment on site for the new 415ft. Block 1 tower.

More info here: http://buildingatx.com/2014/02/green-water-treatment-redevelopment-is-underway/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Rendering of the proposed 99 Trinity tower










http://www.mystatesman.com/s/business/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^

*37-story tower planned for W. 5th St.*












> Proposal submitted to the city:
> 
> https://www.austintexas.gov/devreview/b_showpublicpermitfolderdetails.jsp?FolderRSN=11056288
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Bowie amid the cranes:*


lines by ultima.castro, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Seaholm development 5/5*

*5/05*


Sky Crane After Sky Crane... by thor_mark , on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*7Rio (at right) with The Bowie:*



jcastro805 said:


> This skyline will look dramatically different in a decade :cheers:


Below in photo, foundation work for Green Water block 1:



jonathaninATX said:


> More renderings of Block 1 tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

A new residential tower is planned for Rainey St.:

http://downtownaustinblog.org/2013/04/25/tower-planned-for-70-rainey-street/



jonathaninATX said:


> Some site elevations of the proposed 70 Rainey Street
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Central Library mat pour: (May 9)


Massive concrete pour for Austin Central Library by austinpubliclibrary, on Flickr


Massive concrete pour for Austin Central Library by austinpubliclibrary, on Flickr


Massive concrete pour for Austin Central Library by austinpubliclibrary, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

jonathaninATX said:


> *New 168-room hotel planned for Austin's Domain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

City of Cranes



Final Austin HDR Pano by KandidKahl, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Drone view of Colorado Tower: ( new Marriott in background)


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

That was awesome. I'd love to have an office near the top of this building. Such a great looking tower already. Something nice to break up the pattern of residential buildings downtown. Still hoping for a supertall office building downtown.


----------



## Joshua Dodd (Aug 9, 2010)

I want to go back to Austin eagerly. Hopefully it won't be too long until I have that opportunity. I will be doing training in San Antonio for the Air Force.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, great picture desertpunk ( city of cranes )


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Block 23 Tower moving forward










http://www.bisnow.com/commercial-real-estate/austin-san-antonio/2568-close-up-with-troy-holme/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

- dmca


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Lamar Central breaks ground*












> By Terri Underhill
> July 22. 2014
> 
> On Tuesday, July 22nd, Rogers-O'Brien celebrated the Groundbreaking of the new Lamar Central project located in Austin, Texas. The development is a four-story, Class-A office building with 163,000 square feet of rentable space and a significant line-up of amenities. Scheduled for a Fall 2015 opening, this mixed-use development will include 34,000 square feet of ground-floor space for shops and restaurants topped with three levels of office space and an adjacent 600 space parking garage.


http://www.rogers-obrien.com/about-...l-breaks-ground!.aspx?altTemplate=mobile-1131


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New 50 Story Tower For Austin*


*New planned downtown tower could be Austin’s second-tallest building*



> Friday, Aug. 8, 2014
> 
> An ambitious high-rise tower that is destined to become the city’s second-tallest building is on the horizon for downtown Austin, the developers told the American-Statesman.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Seaholm, Central Library & Green Water developments:


Austin: City of Cranes by pgautier1, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

From that perspective Austin looks pretty impressive.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

msquaredb said:


> From that perspective Austin looks pretty impressive.


Loads of towers going up!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New office building coming:



jonathaninATX said:


> *Capital Commons is now U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Central Library progess:*


The new #Austin Central Library coming along pretty well. #atx by h_fakhr, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

FM 2258 said:


> I love that it has underground parking. Above ground parking seems like such a waste of building to me.


That it does. It may cost more to build underground, but it's well worth it at the end.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Aloft/Element Hotel moving foward*


















http://www.bizjournals.com/austin/b...-burgers-set-to-close-downtown-store-new.html


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Transwestern Development Breaksground*

The Arnold Apartments 









Office building 











> AUSTIN, Texas, Feb. 16, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- Transwestern Development Co. today announces its plans to develop a mixed-use project at 1621 and 1645 E. 6th St. in Austin, Texas. Transwestern Development Co. and its partners have broken ground on the two-building project situated on a 4.2-acre site at the intersection of E. 6th Street and Comal Avenue. The first building is a 94,500-square-foot creative office building, which is scheduled for completion in January 2016. The second building, called The Arnold, is slated for delivery in July 2016 and consists of 346 apartment units with 9,600 square feet of specialty retail at three key intersections of the property. Transwestern Development Co. Associate Vice President Josh Delk is leading the development team.


http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...as-totaling-445952-square-feet-300036166.html


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Daylight rendering of 5th + West* site prep









https://www.facebook.com/PowerDesignInc?fref=photo


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Google this: Tech giant takes huge portion of Green Water Treatment redevelopment project*












> Jan Buchholz/ Staff Writer-Austin Business Journal
> Mar. 13. 2015
> 
> After months of speculation, Google Inc. (Nasdaq: GOOG) confirmed Friday that it is taking a major portion of the new office building under construction at the Green Water Treatment Plant — some 200,000 square feet.
> ...


http://www.bizjournals.com/austin/b...ant-takes-huge-portion-of-green.html?page=all


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

A dense photo of the downtown Austin skyline










Thanks to Mopacs on SSP


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*70 Rainey St. gets more floors added plus new renders:*



The ATX said:


> ...and the 70 Rainey renderings keep coming. Their marketing campaign has definitely started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

View down 2nd St toward Northshore and Seaholm projects:


Northshore/Seaholm Construction by rasor_m, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Renderings released for The Independent 









Skyline view.









http://www.independentaustin.com/the-building/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Seaholm and Northshore making their way up:


IMG_5808 by techmsg, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin, Texas skyline December 2015*









http://specials.mystatesman.com/austin-skyline/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Groundbreaking for "The Independent" will begin January 11th!*










http://www.kvue.com/story/life/2015...jenga-tower-set-to-start-next-month/76646300/


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Man, if only they could do something about that electrical transformer yard.

I guess its just too complicated to re-route wires and not worth trying to redevelop it?

I wonder if it would be possible to build an indoor power substation, perhaps stacked vertically so it takes up only a small corner of the block. Then a building could go up around it?


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

That would be a great idea to take out that substation.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin region population passes two million*



> The five-county area (Williamson, Travis, Hays, Caldwell and Bastrop) gains about 60,000 new residents a year. In the metropolitan region, the population is 2,020,452
> 
> The traffic may not be much fun in 15 years either, when another one million people are expected to live here. The total estimated population for the five-county area in 2030 is three million people.
> 
> The city demographer estimates the Austin region passed the two million mark in July or August.


http://www.kvue.com/story/news/loca...egion-population-passes-two-million/77178140/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Northshore Tower near completion.*









by jmarchbanks13 on SSP 

It building itself has turned out great!


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*A new tallest was just announced at 7th + Colorado*










So far we know is that it will contain retail, office and residence. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/justinbaudoin/status/683103427530866688

http://www.nelsenpartners.com


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Waller Park Place*

Residential, Hotel, Office, Retail - 4-towers - Red River & East Cesear Chavez, Downtown - Proposed










*The Avenue*

Residential (135 units), Office, Retail - 30 fl - 8th and Congress, Downtown - Proposed



















*Third + Shoal*

Office (349,000 sq feet) - 118 m , 29 fl - 208 Nueces St., Downtown - Demo


----------



## Joshua Dodd (Aug 9, 2010)

zaphod said:


> Man, if only they could do something about that electrical transformer yard.
> 
> I guess its just too complicated to re-route wires and not worth trying to redevelop it?
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible to build an indoor power substation, perhaps stacked vertically so it takes up only a small corner of the block. Then a building could go up around it?


Nah. Leave it. It adds character to the area. Makes it that much more unique and...dare I say it...weird.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Two new hotels to add 1,000 rooms to Austin market*



> White Lodging Services Corp. plans to add almost 1,000 hotel rooms in two planned projects, one in downtown Austin and the other near the University of Texas, the company told the Austin American-Statesman.
> 
> Near the UT campus, White Lodging said it will build an 11-story, 347-room hotel that will be the first dual-branded hotel in Austin to feature the Autograph Collection and AC by Marriott brands. Construction is to start next summer on the project at 1901 San Antonio St., with an opening date in early 2019. Each hotel brand in the project will have its own lobby and entrance, but will share some services, such as housekeeping.
> 
> ...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*After 2-year delay, work starts on Hotel ZaZa in downtown Austin*



> After a delay that lasted nearly two years, developers said this week that work has started on a 24-story downtown Austin tower that will house a 160-room high-end hotel and about 200 apartments.
> 
> Hotel ZaZa and Gables Residential first announced the project at West Fourth and Guadalupe streets in 2012, with plans to start construction in 2014 and open in 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Columns being poured for 70 Rainey*



















https://www.facebook.com/SeventyRainey/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Site Prep and digging has started on Austin Proper*










Picture taken by SkyPie


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin getting help with some Chinese Inverstors*

*70 Rainey* - $140 million
*LD&C* (48 East) - $30 Million
*Ritz Carlton Lake Travis* resort on 367 acres - $70 million
*Backyard mixed use* (This was proposed years ago IIRC) - $250 million
*Snowland (indoor skiing)* - $28 million 
*Music Lane in SoCo* - $18 million
*World Class Capitol* (99 Trinity) - $10 million
*COTA* - $150 million

https://marketplace.stagexchange.com/en/texaschinasummit#blog


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin Skyline at night*










Thanks to: http://www.holpphotography.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*The Austin area is excpect to double in population in 2040*



> By G. Scott Thomas
> Oct. 11. 2016
> 
> Austin is poised to grow faster than any other large U.S. city in the next 25 years, nearly doubling in population.
> ...


http://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2016/10/11/get-ready-for-new-neighbors-austin-to-nearly.html


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Trump to build hotel tower in Austin*



> By Will Anderson
> Oct. 21. 2016
> 
> A developer is seeking Chinese investment to build the $130 million, 277-room Mirabeau Trump Hotel. Chinese investors were indeed touring the town recently and committed to about $300 million worth of investments to undisclosed projects.


http://www.bizjournals.com/austin/n...el-in-austin-nyt-says-his-name-could-top.html


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Austin Proper* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.liveaustinproper.com

Project facts


Address: 202 Nueces Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Kor


Architect: Handel


Residential: 99 units


Hotel: 244 rooms


Height: 397ft (121m)


Floors: 32


August 29:









(@corvairkeith)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Domain 11* | Domain

Project facts


Address: 11800 Alterra Parkway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Endeavor


Architect: Gensler


Office: 312,024 s.f. (28,988 sqm)


Office: 3,838 s.f. (357 sqm)


Height: 235ft (72m)


Floors: 15


September 9 (plot with cranes):









(@eguidry)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Independent* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.independentaustin.com

Project facts


Address: 301 West Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: CIM/Aspen Heights


Architect: Rhode


Residential: 370 units


Height: 690ft (210m)


Floors: 58


August 29:









(@corvairkeith)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*44 East Avenue* | Rainey Street District

Official website: https://www.44eastavenue.com

Project facts


Address: 44 East Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Intracorp


Architect: Page


Residential: 334 units


Height: 582ft (177m)


Floors: 51


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*6 X Guadalupe* | Downtown

Official website: https://www.lpcaustin.com/properties/600-guadalupe/

Project facts


Address: 44 East Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Lincoln


Architect: Gensler


Residential: 349 units


Office: 575,000 s.f. (53,419 sqm)


Height: 848ft (258m)


Floors: 66


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Block 71* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 200 W 6th Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trammell Crow


Architect: Page


Office: 665,000 s.f. (61,781 sqm)


Height: 542ft (165m)


Floors: 36


October 27:









(@The ATX)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*93 Red River Street* | Rainey Street District

Official website: https://www.endeavor-re.com/properties/93-red-river

Project facts


Address: 93 Red River Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Endeavor


Architect: Ziegler Cooper


Residential: 328 units


Office: 77,782 s.f. (7,226 sqm)


Retail: 10,454 s.f. (971 sqm)


Height: 369ft (112m)


Floors: 30


Renderings:


----------



## austinwatcher (Aug 13, 2018)

*---*

20 buildings on the way to this high-tech city with more than 40 cranes in the air now. Full details are here.

Buildings featured include:
6xGuadalupe at 837 ft, 66 stories









Independent at 685 ft









All 20 of them here: https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2018/08/09/20-skyscraping-changes-coming-to-austin.html

Also, there's this cool house on top of a historic tower in downtown Austin.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Google has broken ground their new tower in Austin*




















> By Shonda Novak
> Jan. 31. 2019
> 
> Google Inc. has signed a lease for an entire 35-story tower that has started construction just east of the Central Library in downtown Austin, according to a commercial real estate source with knowledge of the deal.


https://www.statesman.com/news/2019...cupy-35-story-office-tower-in-downtown-austin


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Site prep has already started.



















Photo credit by Corvairkeith


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Domain 12* | Domain

Official website: https://www.endeavor-re.com/properties/domain-12

Project facts


Address: 11700 Alterra Parkway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Endeavor


Architect: Gensler


Office: 320,102 s.f. (29,730 sqm)


Floors: 17


January 23:









(@smith_atx)


Rendering:


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin in 2022*










By Henry Han from SSP


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*East Austin density*









By Corvairkeith


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Austin will soon have 2 projects over 700ft!


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gsil6056/48713371866


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*6 X Guadalupe* | Downtown

Official website: https://www.lpcaustin.com/properties/600-guadalupe

Project facts


Address: 600 Guadalupe Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Lincoln


Architect: Gensler


Residential: 349 units


Office: 587,780 s.f. (54,607 sqm)


Retail: 42,000 s.f. (3,901 sqm)


Height: 848ft (258m)


Floors: 65


Rendering:


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/freel...cZQR8-2hd2xWR-2hcZPdo-2hd2x1Y-2hd2wUA-2hd3nVY


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Nice view of the Austin skyline from the new Travis Co. Courthouse*










*New Travis Co. Courthouse & future office tower*



















The new Courthouse is the shorter building.

https://twitter.com/HenselPhelps/media


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*With Groundbreaking Later This Month, 44 East Avenue is 25 Percent Sold*












> JAMES RAMBIN
> OCTOBER 14, 2019
> 
> 44 East Avenue, the tallest downtown Austin condo tower headed for the Rainey Street District at the moment, is less than a month away from celebrating its groundbreaking — and more than 25 percent of the project’s reported 322 residential units are already under contract, according to local real estate firm Urbanspace.
> ...


https://austin.towers.net/with-grou...-is-25-percent-sold/[email protected]


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Indeed Tower* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 200 W 6th Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trammell Crow


Architect: Page


Office: 665,000 s.f. (61,781 sqm)


Height: 542ft (165m)


Floors: 36


December 7:











(@The ATX)


Rendering:


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

jonathaninATX said:


> Austin will soon have 2 projects over 700ft!


Seems we’re going to be waiting awhile for the second.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*BBVA Tower l 770FT l 60 Floors l Proposed*












> By Erin Edgemon Staff Writer,
> Austin Business Journal
> Dec 19, 2019,
> 
> ...


Link: https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/...ear-austins.html?iana=hpmvp_aus_news_headline

BBVA Website: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bb...n-new-multi-use-tower-in-downtown-austin/amp/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Dale said:


> Seems we’re going to be waiting awhile for the second.


The wait is over. 🍻


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Canopy by Hilton updates



















By Corvairkeith


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

300 Colorado update



















By Corvairkeith


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*90 Rainey l 606 FEET | 52 FLOORS | PROPOSED *



















https://austin.towers.net/heres-90-...st-growing-district/[email protected]


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Skyline update*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/munna82/49220214232/

You can see Indeed Tower core sticking out between The Independent & 300 Colorado Tower. (Red cranes)


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Indeed Tower update*



















Photo update by Speculator


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Dorsey* | Central East Austin

Project facts


Address: 800 E 11th Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lennar


Architect: GDA


Residential: 372 units


Height: 170ft (52m)


Floors: 15


January 12:











(@corvairkeith)


Rendering:


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

44 East and 6 X Guadalupe are both now under construction.


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

*Tower 5C:* Proposed in Downtown









https://austin.towers.net/wp-content/uploads/sites/19/tower_5c_elevations-1-e1574809267714.jpg


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

seems the sleeping Giant has awoken. If there are some threads that need moving, send me a PM.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Natiivo* | Rainey Street District

Official website: https://www.natiivoaustin.com

Project facts


Address: 48 East Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pearlstone/Newgard


Architect: STG


Residential: 249 units


Height: 358ft (109m)


Floors: 33


January 24:











(@corvairkeith)


Rendering:


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Possible new Texas tallest.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Random shots in an around downtown Austin *


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin prop A & B passed!*





























Projects | Project Connect by CapMetro


Learn more about the individual projects included in the Project Connect program including a new rail system, expanded bus system with more MetroRapid and MetroExpress routes, new customer technology, an all-electric fleet of vehicles and more.




www.capmetro.org





Austin voters have finally decided that mass transit is the way to go. 🍻


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin in 2022*








hequals2henry from SSP


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*New night rendering of 98 & 99 Red River Towers ( Future Texas Tallest!)








*

Asian design meets Texas.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

FAA permit was filed last week for 98 & 99 Red River Towers. The final height is now 1,025 ft.














Obstruction Evaluation / Airport Airspace Analysis (OE/AAA)







oeaaa.faa.gov


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Elevations now available.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Whole Foods Is Growing Up a Second Office Building in Downtown Austin
















*


> Endeavor Real Estate Group on behalf of Whole Foods, will add a new five-story office building and seven-level parking structure to the existing Shoal Creek Walk tower complex that will serve as expansion space for the Whole Foods corporate offices next door, adding 143,800 square feet of office space and 127,104 square feet of garage parking for the now Amazon-owned grocer.











Whole Foods Is Growing Up a Second Office Building in Downtown Austin


It’s not often that a building breaks ground in downtown Austin without us knowing the details — we’re not bragging, that’s literally our job and spending all our time downt…




austin.towers.net


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*1215 Red River project 36-story residential & 15-story office towers.*


























https://www.austintexas.gov/edims/document.cfm?id=350672


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*$1 billion development project proposed for Southwest Austin along Barton Creek Greenbelt
















*












> By Jack Flagler Dec. 3rd 2020





> The mixed-use project, which could top $1 billion of total investment over the next ten years, is still in the conceptual stage, according to a press release. The developer plans to file an application for a planned unit development with the city of Austin in February, and construction could begin at the end of 2022 or in 2023.
> 
> Redevelopment will come in phases. In the end, the project could include 1,600 new residential units, 1.1 million square feet of office space, 450 hotel rooms, and 140,000 square feet of retail and restaurant space. According to the release, the total square footage of the project would be up to 3 million, with an additional 13.7 acres of parking lot and building area being converted to green space.











$1 billion development project on its way to Southwest Austin along Barton Creek Greenbelt


The project would include 3 million square feet of hotel, residential, office, retail and restaurant space along with 13.7 acres of green space.




communityimpact.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Elon Musk quietly moved his foundation to Texas*










Elon Musk quietly moved his foundation to Texas months ago, records show, as rumors about him moving to the state swirl


Filings with the Texas Secretary of State show the Musk Foundation moved to the Lone Star State in October.




www.google.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Samsung Is Growing in Austin Again*



> BY NONA TEPPER
> DECEMBER 1, 2020
> 
> One of Austin’s largest tech employers just bought even more space to grow.
> Samsung Austin Semiconductor purchased another 258 more acres of land near its campus off East Parmar Lane, although there are no immediate plans to expand, as first reported by the _Austin Business Journal_. Samsung Austin purchased the land in late October from the California-based Dynamic Finance Corporation and Prudent Finance LLC in Delaware.











Samsung Is Growing in Austin Again


The 3000-person company has 65 open positions currently listed in Austin, and is focused on hiring engineers.




www.builtinaustin.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin new State Hospital starts construction *


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Its good to see Austin as well as Texas get involved in mental health issues.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Oracle is moving its headquarters from Silicon Valley to Austin, Texas*


















Oracle is moving its headquarters from Silicon Valley to Austin, Texas


Oracle is the latest tech company to relocate from California to Austin, Texas.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340287660116598786


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)




----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)




----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Amazon/ Whole Foods expansion is whats U/C in the pictures I took above. 2 crane bases have been installed as well.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Texas sunrise over Austin *


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Austin/comments/kid40x


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Austin/comments/kwij0c


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Global data center company Digital Realty relocates HQ to Austin from San Francisco*



> By Kathryn Hardison
> Staff Writer, Austin Business Journal
> Jan 14, 2021
> 
> ...





https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2021/01/14/digital-realty-relocates-hq-to-austin.html


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Giga Texas progress*


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Drilling barge on Lady Bird Lake will help design Project Connect rail lines*
























Drilling barge on Lady Bird Lake will help design Project Connect rail lines


Capital Metro has started initial design work on the Blue Line of the voter-approved Proposition A, which funds Project Connect.




www.kvue.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Couldn't be more excited! Austin is flexing its muscles to become Texas next major city.


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

The city is moving very well. I was therein November 2019 and was planning to return summer 2020, but unfortunately with covid things fell through.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Samsung Considers $10 Billion Texas Chipmaking Plant, Sources Say*



> By
> Sohee Kim and Ian King
> January 22, 2021
> 
> ...






Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

jonathaninATX said:


> *Drilling barge on Lady Bird Lake will help design Project Connect rail lines*
> View attachment 993029
> 
> View attachment 993031
> ...


Wow! They’re getting right on it!


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Dale said:


> Wow! They’re getting right on it!


About time! Austin growth is accelerating and with lack of infrastructure this couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Applied Materials expanding with 729,000-square-foot warehouse*









Applied Materials expanding in Austin - Austin Business Journal


Another California company is planning an expansion in Austin, and this one already has a significant presence in the Texas capital.




www.bizjournals.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Dirt turns for more downtown housing*








Capitol Quarters, an 'adult dorm' in downtown Austin, breaks ground - Austin Business Journal


The development team behind a 90-unit, 45,000-square-foot mixed-use development in downtown Austin broke ground on the project Jan. 20. This building will offer as an option college-style living — but for adults.




www.bizjournals.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Elon Musk predicts Austin, Texas, will be 'the biggest boomtown that America has seen in 50 years'*



> During an interview on "The Joe Rogan Experience" podcast that dropped Thursday, Musk said he thought Austin had huge potential beyond just hosting him and his new factory.
> 
> "It's going to be the biggest boomtown that America has seen in 50 years, at least — megaboom," Musk said.












Elon Musk predicts Austin, Texas, will be 'the biggest boomtown that America has seen in 50 years'


During an appearance on "The Joe Rogan Experience," Musk said he chose Austin for Tesla's next US factory because it is "a bit like mini California."




www.google.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Legendary New York comedy club reportedly relocating to Austin*




https://austin.culturemap.com/news/entertainment/02-11-21-cap-city-comedy-club-reopen-domain-new-york-creek-cave-downtown/


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

jonathaninATX said:


> *Elon Musk predicts Austin, Texas, will be 'the biggest boomtown that America has seen in 50 years'*


There is definitely a trend in this direction. One thing which I truly hope is that they do not fall in the same traps as San Francisco & Los Angeles did.


----------



## idiootst (Nov 24, 2010)

Well let me play the devils advocate:
building a low density sprawl city with negative tax vallue once maintenance expenses start adding up: check
voting in the same democratic politicians that 'governed' those other 2 cities so well: check
a growing homelessness problem, and ever more lenient policies regarding homelessness: check
setting up commercial zoning and infra that bennifits big box stores (wich pay little taxes compared to local stores): check
importing an industry that brings with it high income inequality and inflates prices: check

What's the definition of insanity again?

The main savior for Austin will be if Texas as a state keeps it's taxes low over the long term. 

The big problem with a lot of american boom cities is that the 'boom' era is very profitable for developers and city government alike, and city expenses are not a problem. But once the building stops and the maintanence comes it's like the hangover after a party. But politicians don't like those, so instead of trying to cut costs they will raise taxes on businesses (like in california) , and so the cycle continues. (I'm oversimplifying ofcourse)

But I'm from the Netherlands, so maybe I'm not well informed enough to rant about these things. So take my arguments with a grain of salt.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Arch98 said:


> There is definitely a trend in this direction. One thing which I truly hope is that they do not fall in the same traps as San Francisco & Los Angeles did.


It is the rule of development. 

Low regulation since there is nothing to gain from regulate, starts to boom for some reason, interests get entrenched, increase in regulation.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Shenkey said:


> It is the rule of development.
> 
> Low regulation since there is nothing to gain from regulate, starts to boom for some reason, interests get entrenched, increase in regulation.


Cities thus become victims of their own successes.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Tesla seeks foreign trade zone tax savings for car factory near Austin*



https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2021/02/23/tesla-seeks-foreign-trade-zone-designation.html


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

Shenkey said:


> It is the rule of development.
> 
> Low regulation since there is nothing to gain from regulate, starts to boom for some reason, interests get entrenched, increase in regulation.


Unfortunately, this is the reality in modern America - but it is not inevitable. Singapore is a great example that the progressive paradigm is not needed to built and sustain a rich and prosperous urban environment.


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

Arch98 said:


> There is definitely a trend in this direction. One thing which I truly hope is that they do not fall in the same traps as San Francisco & Los Angeles did.


As long as the Nimby's don't move to Austin from California, there shouldn't be any problems with fighting density.


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

Tucson2018 said:


> As long as the Nimby's don't move to Austin from California, there shouldn't be any problems with fighting density.


The NIMBYs are part of the problem. I was referring rather to the other type of social ills that exist in the ultra-progressive urban areas such as SF or LA.


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

Arch98 said:


> The NIMBYs are part of the problem. I was referring rather to the other type of social ills that exist in the ultra-progressive urban areas such as SF or LA.


Not NIMBY fault because developer and company decided take different place then end up wrong place led to NIMBY not happy, it’s actually they’re didn’t know law of limit height near them? NIMBY remember that then government didn’t tell them about that and NIMBY remain them all of time and that’s why they’re should have listen to NIMBY.

It’s NIMBY fear developer and company not damage them it’s actually government damage them because they’re didn’t have height of law and NIMBY try stop them if they’re most successful they’re would be correct character match of the town then NIMBY would be happy for place they’re can give them 100 floors like New York City they did stop height out of control later they’re found correct character.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Beyond the Hills by Russell Cardwell, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Greystar Breaks Ground on Symphony Square Project*



















> By
> Shonda Novak
> Austin American-Statesman
> June 21. 2021
> ...








Austin American-Statesman







www.statesman.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*First look: Jay Paul Co. plans 872K-square-foot office park in East Austin*
















Jay Paul Co. shares sneak peek of planned office park in E. Austin - Austin Business Journal


Jay Paul Co. has built a reputation as one of the preeminent developers in the San Francisco Bay Area. Now it's planning its first Austin project, Springdale Green, in far East Austin. Many have said it could spur more vertical development in the area as Austin continues to attract massive...




www.bizjournals.com


----------



## nichansen01 (Dec 6, 2016)

jonathaninATX said:


> *Greystar Breaks Ground on Symphony Square Project*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great looking project. I will be excited to check it out


----------



## SnoopBillTwinkle (Sep 2, 2018)

idiootst said:


> Well let me play the devils advocate:
> building a low density sprawl city with negative tax vallue once maintenance expenses start adding up: check
> voting in the same democratic politicians that 'governed' those other 2 cities so well: check
> a growing homelessness problem, and ever more lenient policies regarding homelessness: check
> ...


I think what you're saying makes sense and is something that a lot of othe urban planners have been saying - our primary model of development since the end of WW2 has created short term gain but long term liabilities.


----------



## idiootst (Nov 24, 2010)

SnoopBillTwinkle said:


> I think what you're saying makes sense and is something that a lot of othe urban planners have been saying - our primary model of development since the end of WW2 has created short term gain but long term liabilities.


The art of politics, flex the gains and hide the liabilities. And the best place to hide them is in the future.


----------



## SnoopBillTwinkle (Sep 2, 2018)

idiootst said:


> The art of politics, flex the gains and hide the liabilities. And the best place to hide them is in the future.


Pretty much lol


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin second skyline







*








By Mopacs


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*More than 250 companies circling Austin area*



> By Kathryn Hardison
> August 19th 2021
> 
> The rush of businesses moving to Central Texas is not slowing down. In fact, it seems to be accelerating.
> ...











250+ companies circling Austin, chamber says; Here's what that means - Austin Business Journal


Officials with Greater Austin Chamber of Commerce and Opportunity Austin are working with more than 250 companies that are considering an investment in Central Texas. Among the prospects are dozens of potential headquarters relocations, and that's just a glimpse into the current economic...




www.bizjournals.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Meet T3 Eastside, Austin’s First Modern Timber Office and Residential Building.








*

Houston-based international developer Hines will bring East Austin the city’s first example of a modern office and residential building constructed from sustainably-sourced heavy timber at 1201 East Fourth Street in a project known as T3 Eastside — that’s “timber, transit, and technology,” a brand Hines calls its prototype for the use of engineered wood in contemporary office developments, with other buildings under the T3 name currently completed in Minneapolis and Atlanta with more on the way. 

Austin’s T3 project, which has nothing to do with the local ad agency of the same name, will be the first timber structure under this branding developed by Hines with a residential component, containing 15 loft-style units alongside 92,000 square feet of Class A office space in a three-story building at the southeast corner of *East Fourth* and *Waller Streets,* directly south of the 10-acre Saltillo development now anchoring many smaller office and residential projects planned in the immediate area. 









*A current view of the future T3 site at 1201 East Fourth Street.*

Austin’s T3 project, which has nothing to do with the local ad agency of the same name, will be the first timber structure under this branding developed by Hines with a residential component, containing 15 loft-style units alongside 92,000 square feet of Class A office space in a three-story building at the southeast corner of *East Fourth* and *Waller Streets,* directly south of the 10-acre Saltillo development now anchoring many smaller office and residential projects planned in the immediate area. 











Though other recent buildings in town including the offices at 901 East Sixth Street by *Endeavor Real Estate Group* and the Hotel Magdalena designed by Texas timber pioneers Lake Flato have used these materials, also known as mass timber, to varying degrees in their construction, the T3 Eastside project represents the first application of this product in the region’s multifamily residential market, and its most substantial structural use in an Austin office building thus far. It’s also the first office project developed by Hines here in over 40 years, its most notable previous local work dating back to 1975 at downtown’s Bank of America Center — just one of the striking towers raised under the tenure of its architecturally-minded founder, the late Gerald D. Hines. 










While still relatively uncommon compared with concrete, steel, and traditional “stick” framed structures, mass timber is increasingly popular for design-forward commercial projects interested in timber’s practical and marketing potential as a more sustainable alternative to other building materials — the manufacture of engineered wood generates fewer carbon emissions than either concrete or steel, and the comparable strength of timber products in structural applications allows for surprisingly tall construction, with several European projects currently leading the pack. 

More directly, the use of wood as such a prominent structural and cosmetic element has a strong curb appeal. John Mooz, senior managing director at Hines overseeing the firm’s current expansion into the regional market, says walking into a T3 building is a “biophilic experience” — the sensory aspects of timber, including its forest-like scent and warm visual presence, create an interior that feels notably different from most built environments. Engineered wood products could possibly even reduce stress and increase productivity according to some studies, handy for potential tenants hoping to coax employees back to the office in a post-pandemic context. 
T3 is a Hines proprietary mass timber creative product, developed in response to evolving tenant requirements. Timber is not only 100% renewable, recyclable and non-toxic, it is also known to have productivity and wellness benefits. Upon completion, the building will provide best-inclass office and residential space that is fully future-proofed for modern teams and residents.

Common amenities will include social work and collaboration spaces; a rooftop patio with incredible views; private tenant outdoor balconies; shared conference space; a premium fitness center with a yoga studio, secured bike storage and end-of-trip facilities; and enhanced Wi-Fi connectivity throughout.

Additionally, the building’s systems are technology-rich, minimizing physical building touch points and complete with the latest HVAC systems for superior indoor air quality and air filtration systems, all aimed at elevating the standards for space in a post-COVID world.

*— Hines, T3 Eastside Announcement*

The construction timeline for the T3 project is currently unknown, with the first city permit filings related to the development entering the review process earlier this summer. Hines also hasn’t yet announced the design firms associated with the building, but indicates in its announcement of T3 Eastside that “several” additional projects in the Austin metro will be announced in the coming months.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Austin tallest tower moving forward* 








FAA tower crane permits:

525 feet - Work Schedule: 11/01/2022 to 07/31/2024
https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/external...98842842&row=2

1,001 feet - Work Schedule: 04/01/2022 to 11/30/2024
https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/external...98842831&row=1

1,236 feet - Work Schedule: 10/01/2022 to 09/30/2025
https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/external...98842830&row=0


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445124769922355213


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Austin should start narrowing the roads in downtown and speed up and expand public transport plans.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Perennial Tower | 46 Floors | 705 Feet | Approved*








Pedestrian Paseo








Sky Garden
















A Perennial Tower Sprouts Downtown at Fourth and Brazos This Summer


The first of two tower projects by local real estate firm Cielo Property Group set to transform a full downtown Austin block will break ground this year, according to an announcement from the devel…




austin.towers.net


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

6 x Guadalupe progress now at 44 floors which puts the current height approx 575ft. 300ft more to go.
*







*
By Sprouting Towers


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Giga Texas nearing completion with huge party (GigaFest 2.0) starting next month for Grand Opening!*


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Final renderings are out!
















Augustine Verrengia, PE on LinkedIn: #austin #texas #engineering #civilengineering #highrise #construction | 70 comments


✨PERMIT ALERT✨ The 98 Red River tower is officially permitted! Rising over 1,000 ft tall at the corner of Cesar Chavez & Red River, this tower will be the… | 70 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Mock up facade is on site. Site prep for Texas tallest is officially underway! 🍻 
















Picture credit to Urbannizer for keeping us updated.


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

10 more years of this boom and they'll have the best skyline in the south.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*What's truly amazing is that all these towers in the rendering below is now U/C.*


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*City of Austin has now officially green light this project! *









Downtown Austin’s Record-Breaking ‘Supertall’ Tower Gets the Green Light


A tower project set to become the tallest in the state has received an approval of its permit from the City of Austin, according to site plan updates from earlier this month and a LinkedIn post by …




austin.towers.net


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Carr Properties JV to Break Ground on Austin Tower
















Carr Properties JV to Break Ground on Austin Tower


The Gensler-designed Block 16 by Carr Properties and Manifold Development will take shape in downtown Austin, Texas, marketed by CBRE.




www.commercialsearch.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)




----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517183668929933314


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Fencing has gone up around the site of the future Republic Tower.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516825403360432133Rendering


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Conrad Residences (307 E. 2nd St.) | 775 Feet | 65 Floors | Proposed*

















Conrad Residences Austin


Introducing a new residential landmark developed by Intracorp, who has been building the extraordinary for over forty years. Located on East 2nd Street, the one, two, three and four-bedroom luxury residences, meticulously composed by celebrated designers Rottet Studio, are enhanced with private...




conradresidencesaustin.com


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Austin is one of the fastest growing cities in North America, more updates are needed here on ssc


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

ILTarantino said:


> Austin is one of the fastest growing cities in North America, more updates are needed here on ssc


I think statistically it is the fastest growing city in NA right?


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Mansa Musa said:


> I think statistically it is the fastest growing city in NA right?


Correct. The Austin area is growing at a rate of 3% each year.


----------



## sjk3 (9 mo ago)

ILTarantino said:


> Austin is one of the fastest growing cities in North America, more updates are needed here on ssc


Most of the locals post on this forum Austin - SkyscraperPage Forum
I'll try to post here more!


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*The Republic Tower | 710 Feet | 47 Floors | Site Prep















*
By 360_Ray








The Republic | LPC Austin


Address: 401 W 4th Street | Austin, TX 78701 Market: CBD Building Size: 800,987 SF Floors: 48 Parking: 2.4/1,000 PROPERTY DETAILS…




www.lpcaustin.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Now it's under construction 🏗








Rebar now being installed.
By 360_Ray


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539338753902317571Progress:


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Republic Tower update:*
Large rebar cage going up!








By 360_Ray


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*It's official! Texas new tallest tower is officially U/C! Congrats to Austin achieving supertall status!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539746435788423176


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Rebar is now on site!


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Boring Co. may dig tunnel near Tesla factory east of Austin*




> By Justin Sayers and Paul Thompson





> The Boring Company may be getting ready to dig a tunnel near the billion-dollar campus of another Elon Musk business, Tesla Inc.
> 
> A “private access tunnel” is proposed off Tesla Road in eastern Travis County, according to a site plan application filed June 21 with the city of Austin.





https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2022/06/22/tesla-boring-co-colorado-river-connector-tunnel.html


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*98 Red River buildout







*








Plomp


Cinematographic experiences from fresh perspectives. Meet Plomp




plo.mp


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

A few pics I took recently around the city. 🌆


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Updated list by The ATX!


----------



## Constitutional (12 mo ago)

East Riverside Gateway | Planned























































PlaceMKR


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Crane going up for The Republic Tower *

















By Urbanizer


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos Presents a New Mixed-Use Project in front of Lake Austin, Texas in the United States.*

The Mexican office Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos presents a new project located in the city of Austin, Texas within a 145-acre lot on a hill next to Lake Austin, 20 minutes from downtown, forming a mixed-use master plan. The proposal integrates a set of spaces for nature and people through an architectural approach that seeks to link both its inhabitants and the general public through environmentally friendly cultural strategies.
































































Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos Presents a New Mixed-Use Project in front of Lake Austin, Texas in the United States


The complex is located on a 58-hectare lot on a hill next to Lake Austin, 20 minutes from downtown.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

1 of 3 luffing cranes now in place to construct the tallest tower in Texas!
















By Corvairkeith


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Crane for The Travis has now been erected.
















Rendering 








Pics by Corvairkeith


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546291582420271104


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Samsung kicking into high gear with more Austin expansion.*


> By Justin Sayers
> Staff Writer, Austin Business Journal
> Jul 20, 2022
> 
> ...





https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2022/07/20/samsung-austin-taylor-expansion-investment-jobs.html


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*6 X Guadalupe*









Austin Texas by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

By 360_Ray


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

A poster from SSP posted the top 4 towers U/C in the U.S. Only NYC & Austin are pushing out supertalls atm.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

By Mopacs


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Herzog & de Meuron reveals mass-timber design in existing Austin street front*




































Herzog & de Meuron reveals mass-timber design in existing Austin street front


Swiss architecture studio Herzog & de Meuron has released designs for an Austin development clad in all wood with an expansive interior courtyard that will be the first the firm has designed in the state.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

6 x Guad starting to look real tall on the skyline

Austin, TX by Nikolaos Kapsalis, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*10711 Burnet l 20 floors l 243FT















*





Interactive Development Review Permitting and Inspection | AustinTexas.gov - The Official Website of the City of Austin







go.skimresources.com




*
*


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

By Urbanizer


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559674343633952771


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Looking 950.ft above Austin.











https://www.reddit.com/r/Austin/comm..._950_watching/


----------

